# I never knew THIS.............



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

if you want to go to www.techguy.com ( :up: ), in ie you can just type techguy in the address bar and instead of pressing enter you press cntrol + enter, and it automatically puts the www. and the .com at the end!
AMAZING!
David


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I believe the IE automatic insertion of www. and .com was added back in IEv4. But it is a sort of 2nd step.
IE first tries to determine if you mean to search for the word you entered of if you meant to go to a .com website. I have no idea how it determines this. I also believe that it will additionally test for the other major domains, like .org, .edu, etc.)

That also means that occasionally your "I never knew this" tip will not function as you would expect.

If you really want the browser to definitely go to www.<whatever>.com, then
instead of simply pressing the Enter key, instead hold down *CTRL* when you press the *Enter* key.
By doing that you force IE (I think since v5 - but not positive) to add "http://www." before, and ".com" after your entered word in the Address field.


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

blyghtondj said:


> if you want to go to www.techguy.com ( :up: ), in ie you can just type techguy in the address bar and instead of pressing enter you press cntrol + enter, and it automatically puts the www. and the .com at the end!
> AMAZING!
> David


I said to put control + enter above..............?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Opps you are right. Sorry!


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Then my addition is just useful to let you know the http:// is also added by the *Ctrl+Enter*.

Again, sorry for not reading your post correctly.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

*blyghtondj*, as a sign of apologies, I can try to delete my postings, if you want.

If you edit you original posting to *BOLD* your entry of "cntrol + enter" (sic) to read "*Control + Enter*" it might catch other reader's eyes more easily.


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

No no, dont worry, i always make mistakes because i don't read the message properly. 
Good point in future i will use the bold option, or even a different colour, but normally if writing fast, i use fast reply which does not have these options.
Do not apolgise, you were trying to help! :up:
David


----------



## cliffo90 (Nov 26, 2004)

haha how cool, never knew that, but i have this site on my toolbar favorites and its just a click away. but thats a neat trick


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

blyghtondj said:


> *I never knew THIS!!*


*Bullseye!!*

This goes right to the core of the reason *Tech Support Guy* is a 
frequent stop on my daily excursions around the Internet...

...I always seem to come away with something I didn't know before.

*Gotta luv it!!*

:up:


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

lol!

Cliffo90 - how do you get that thing that you posted above?

David


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice...................


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

I knew that, it works with firefox too. :up:  it's awesome!


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Yup, I learned that little trick about 2 or 3 years ago on a little show called *Call For Help*. Anybody ever watch it? It was one of my favorite shows. 

Since devoured by that monster G4. :down:


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

never heard of it................


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

no me neither..............


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

does anyone here know how to put a button on the ie toolbar which gives you a direct link to a site, like you can get on aol?
David


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

mike5532g said:


> ... a little show called *Call For Help*. Anybody ever watch it? It was one of my favorite shows.
> Since devoured by that monster G4.


*Call for Help*...

...was a terrific little show produced in San Francisco for six years and hosted by *Leo LaPorte* an extremely knowledgeable fellow who knew just about everything to do with computers...anything and everything (you would want Leo to head up your IT team).

The last show was produced on May 21, 2004.

As *mike5532g* correctly points out, the show was "devoured by that monster G4"... all about games and gamers now.

Along with a small group of young "geeks" including, you may have heard this name somewhere along the line...*Cat Schwartz* (appeared once on the Howard Stern show) who was his co-host.

Yeah, it was geeky but, informative nonetheless.

The show was basically *The Tech Support Guy for TV*

The show would be on a couple of times a day and would have call-in segments where one could ask "any" question relating to computers and computer problems and get an immediate solution over the air.
I tried to catch the show everyday or at least record it for viewing later.
Like visiting TSG, you'd always come away knowing something you didn't know before.

Here is their final...*Good bye From The CALL FOR HELP Crew*

*Call for Help*...*Now Produced in Canada*

*Blogs and such:*
*Leoville* 
*CatSchwartz.com*


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't know about everyone else, but here in Canada we still have some of the old Tech TV. It airs the new Call For Help Shows, gadjets and gizmoes and screensavers etc. It sucks now (compared to what it used to be) but I'm sure in due time it will be unwatchable just like the crappy US channel. At least I will be able to save $5.00 when I desub it ...


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

mike5532g said:


> a little show called *Call For Help*. Anybody ever watch it?


*Call for Help* is a show hosted by Leo Laporte, who actually hosts several different shows on the radio and as podcasts. In fact I am listening to Leo on KFI (640 AM) radio, in LA, right this moment. He is syndicated in many radio markets.

You can find out more about the *Call for help*, just click here. It is based up in Canada.

Leo lives in LA, and you can find out more about him and his different programs at http://www.leoville.com/. His past KFI programs (Sat & Sun 11am to 2pm) are available as podcasts at: http://feeds.feedburner.com/kfi

Leo basically will talk about "anything with a chip in it" such as computers, PDAs, media converters, you name it. He is very Windows knowledgeable and also Mac knowledgeable. He has both type of machines, but he does lean toward Mac, more because of the dearth of virus issues than any other reason.

What I really like about him is that when he talks to the people, since he fields telephone questions, he actually listens, and he brings complex issues to a point where almost anyone can understand. Also, if he doesn't know something, and he readily admits he does not know everything (does anybody?) he will admit it. Plus, he will promise to get the info needed and get back to you, or post the answers on his website.

Cool! Leo, you're the best.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

ChuckE,
It has been a long time since I've listen to Leo. Thanks for the link...


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Telstar, ChuckE, thanks for the links and the memories.  :up: 

It's a shame the show didn't get picked up by another network.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Just to add to *blyghtondj*'s little gem........

again typing just the name in the address bar:

*Shift + Enter* = www.whatever.*net*

*Ctrl + Shift + Enter* = www.whatever.*org*


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

blyghtondj, it occurs to me that your question has gone unanswered. Perhaps this will help you by being to add TSG, or any other link, to your Links which appears at the end of the address box and after the word Go:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/customizelinks.htm
I thought I remembered that there was a way to add a button but I cannot recall how that is done. Good luck.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

.

*Firefox users only:*

Another method for quick access to favorite links using Firefox.

Here's what I do for easy access to favorite sites. One click will open up any number of tabs that you have saved using the *Tabbrowser Extensions (TBE)* add-on and dragging the *Load Tab Session* Icon up to your toolbar.

Let's say, for example, that each time you want to visit TSG and not only want
to open the main TSG Forums page but also want to have tabs open for Tips and Tricks, Windows, Multimedia (any that you choose) etc. Forums, do this:

1) have ONLY the tabs you want to open on your next visits to TSG displayed in the window (you can have just ONE or as many as you want).

2) Going to the Load Tab Session Icon in the Toolbar, in it's dropdown menu, click *Save Current Tab Session*

At this point you have saved the Tab Session you have and it will open to all those same tabs the next time you click on the session in the Icon.

3) You can rename the Tab Session to anything you want.

You can add as many Tab Sessions as you like (not sure if there is a limit though, but I have 22 right now).

It's probably my favorite feature of TBE.


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Buf and Telestar - Thanks very much for the input, i now have a TSG button!

David


----------



## Ed Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I'll never have to type a full web address again, thanks!!!

Up the Dubs!!


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

All I have to do is type "supportguy" ( without the quotations) into the address bar and click "Go" and everything else adds itself and it takes me to this site. I can do this in IE and also Firefox. I can do this for any address. Just a word or two that's all that is needed. I have IE version 6 and the latest version of Firefox. Windows XP SP2 Home Edition.

Jillian.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

mike5532g said:


> Yup, I learned that little trick about 2 or 3 years ago on a little show called *Call For Help*. Anybody ever watch it? It was one of my favorite shows.
> 
> Since devoured by that monster G4. :down:


Luved it. Luved The Screensavers, too. Hate G4!


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Great news for my fellow *Call For Help* lovers, it's coming back, Monday August 29.

G4 - Call For Help.

Leo's back, with a couple of new ones I've never heard of...gonna miss Cat Schwartz and Roger Chang.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

mike5532g said:


> Great news for my fellow *Call For Help* lovers, it's coming back, Monday August 29.


*"I never knew THIS...."*

....and probably would have missed the new show schedule if not
for your headsup *mike5532g*.

8 a.m. (PST) for me here in Oregon so I'll be sure to set my
DVR to record the show.

(Actually, I don't think I'll miss Cat that much...
she had pretty much run her course on the old shows...
was starting to act like one of those "princesses",
if you know what I mean  )

It will be good to hear Leo again.

Thanks,


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Yeah, I know what you mean, I guess it's that rich family background.
Still, I thought she was cute.  :up:

I'd removed G4 from my *favorites* on my Dish Network system, I guess I'm gonna have to put it back


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

jillian2 said:


> All I have to do is type "supportguy" ( without the quotations) into the address bar and click "Go" and everything else adds itself and it takes me to this site. I can do this in IE and also Firefox. I can do this for any address. Just a word or two that's all that is needed. I have IE version 6 and the latest version of Firefox. Windows XP SP2 Home Edition.
> 
> Jillian.


Actually that sends you to the Sun Java forums.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Big-K said:


> Actually that sends you to the Sun Java forums.


Yep, did for me too.


----------



## iSpec (Nov 4, 2004)

Get SlimBrowser from www.flashpeak.com and you'll define your key actions yourself


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice............


----------

